# Ортоплазма



## Tatiana_M (30 Дек 2015)

Добрый день! Уважаемые Врачи, прошу дать комментарий или отзыв о таком способе лечения заболеваний суставов, как Ортоплазма. Мне 38 лет, вес 71 кг, рост 180 см, остехондроз, атроз тбс 2 ст., трохантерит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2015)

Один из методов.
В стандарт лечения не входит.


----------



## Tatiana_M (31 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Один из методов.
> В стандарт лечения не входит.


А насчет эффективности? Отзывов не нашла, предлагают в ограниченном количестве клиник, при описании ссылаются на инновационную отечественную разработку 2012 года.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2015)

Эффективность понятие относительное.
Отработанной, единой, схемы применения нет, поскольку методика является способом активации саногенеза организма.
А во многих случаях саногенез не способен справиться с проблемой.
Если там бурсит, то эффективнее нестероиды, стероиды и удаление жидкости.
Если значительный артроз, то эффективнее искусственная суставная жидкость.
В переходном периоде лечения, неплохой способ устранения синовииита и устранения воспаления хряща, и его повреждений.
Введение искусственной суставной жадкости рекомендуется 2 раза в год, в переходном периоде между ними, так же положительно воспринимается пациентами.
Конечно не панацея, но имеет свои показания к применению.


----------



## Tatiana_M (31 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Эффективность понятие относительное.
> Отработанной, единой, схемы применения нет, поскольку методика является способом активации саногенеза организма.
> А во многих случаях саногенез не способен справиться с проблемой.
> Если там бурсит, то эффективнее нестероиды, стероиды и удаление жидкости.
> Если значительный артроз, то эффективнее искусственная суставная жидкость...



Спасибо! С наступающим Новым годом!


----------

